# Walnut Bowl



## GeorgeS (Sep 5, 2016)

I just finished up this bowl. It started out as a 20" blank that wouldn't clear the ways. After a little de barking all was good, or so I thought. Lots of cracks and unbenounced to me moisture! I should have put a meter on it. I turned the outside and inside at one shot. When I took it off the lathe to fill the cracks it moved...... A LOT! Needless to say I was only able to turn the bottom of the bowl and the base after the initial turn. Lots of hand sanding! I wanted to go back to the lip to at least level that but the inside voice won that fight and it's probably a good thing! Well we're just gonna call it an organic form! Before anyone gives me crap about how dangerous this blank was I would agree. I never stood in front of it and there was never anyone else in the shop while it was spinning. Oh and my tenon wasn't perfect but it never moved! I think it turned out pretty well.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2016)

I usually do not like the turquoise but that is outstanding...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Seriously gorgeous, especially with the contrasting inlays. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 5, 2016)

@Mike1950 Thank you very much. I was hoping the blue against the dark walnut would work well.

@Nature Man Thank you very much sir!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 5, 2016)

Awesome looking bowl...I like how you used the tape to avoid the runoff of the glue.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks real good George. Cute assistant too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Sep 5, 2016)

That looks great George! I agree. The blue looks fantastic with the dark walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow very nice! What did the final dimensions end up being?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice piece, George. What finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 6, 2016)

@ripjack13 Thanks! The freckles get me every time!

@gman2431 16-1/2 x 6"

@Tom Smart Walnut Oil and George's Club House Wax (food safe).

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2016)

George, that turquoise really works, I love the rays! You're shorter than I pictured you, might want to build a platform to stand on! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cool man! I can't wait to get a big lathe and start making those big bowls. I don't know why but I have an itch for turning something big like that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks fantastic, and I am glad you were able to save the bowl. Love the contrast and your assistant.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 6, 2016)

@Tony LOL! She had a stand I built for her when she turned a pen. 

@gman2431 Ininderstand completely! Wait until you chuck up your first big piece. It takes a scone to hit the on switch .

@David Van Asperen Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2016)

That turned out great George! Like everyone else, I like the look of the turquoise in the dark walnut

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> @Tony LOL! She had a stand I built for her when she turned a pen.
> 
> @gman2431 Ininderstand completely! Wait until you chuck up your first big piece. It takes a scone to hit the on switch .
> 
> @David Van Asperen Thank you very much!



Funny stuff! I knew a female attorney named George Bailey some years ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 6, 2016)

That came out looking really good, nicely done sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 6, 2016)

Well done George!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 6, 2016)

Pretty bowl! I like the inlay and the soft finish. Great shape too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 7, 2016)

@CWS @DKMD 

Thank you gentlemen! Best part is it's Sold! Shipping to California today. Woohoo

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill (Sep 18, 2016)

Great bowl!
Nice to see someone else that works with imperfect blanks. ( I do with great regularity-- it's a challenge thing)
Really like the turquoise-- makes'em sell easier. (I'd have had a tough choice between the blue or green turquoise, but you nailed it)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you very much David! I enjoy the challenge as well. However I will say it was nice to turn the next one that had. I really big issues to deal with.


----------

